# SOTM - March 2022 - Unlimited



## Reed Lukens

We are going with "Matt's Dream" this month -

* 2 categories
* "Category 1 - Limited Wood"
(naturals/sheet + board cuts = made from one single section of material)

* "Category 2 - Unlimited"
(laminates, plastics, metals, etc, anything goes)

The slingshot must be your own work, new builds only and must be accompanied with dated building pics or videos throughout the month, starting today at the earliest - and ending at 11:59pm, March 31st 2022

*Only one entry per person this month for the start up.

*The voting and final judging will be determined by a poll first, and then we have a pannel of 5 judges at this time that will make the final judgment for the Gold, Silver, & Bronze awards.


The person's with the most votes are the winners and...
There will be Gold, Silver, & Bronze Badges awarded for both categories.
All entries must be posted into this March 2022 SOTM thread.
Any other threads started in another section for a frame entered in this sotm will not be considered because we want to keep all entries located within this thread.
* Any slingshots made or started before this date are not eligible.
*All types of Slingshots, Wrist Rocket's, Starships are acceptable.
*They must be able to be drawn and shot by the person with no trigger systems allowed.
🌞 Start building and let's have some fun 🌞


----------



## Cass

Sounds fun!!


----------



## Island made

Let the games begin!


----------



## hoggy

awesome.


----------



## skarrd

Yay!!! Glad to see this start up again,dont know if i will be building for this one but i sure will be watching! Thanks All


----------



## Reed Lukens

Having Matt's Dream for the SOTM just seemed right, he was trying to do it alone for along time and right now, we have 5 people, not counting the moderators along with all of you guys. We have a great group these days, this is going to be a blast 😀


----------



## brucered

Very cool to see this officially up and running again.


----------



## brucered

I started a build yesterday. We'll see if it's worth submitting.


----------



## Island made

brucered said:


> I started a build yesterday. We'll see if it's worth submitting.


Awesome! Looking forward to seeing it.


----------



## spewing

Im game. Never entered a SSOTM comp so here goes.

This is going to be very much freestyle and made up as it goes along.

I found this in the log basket earlier in the year and thought that it might have some potential with the natural grain hopefully going in all the right directions.









I put a flat on it so I could put it through the band saw and drilled out the knot hole to see what I was dealing with










now try and figure out what I can do with it

























Glue the template on an sand back with the belt sander. Got to remember I can very easily take it away but I can’t put it back.


----------



## spewing

Now I’ve got two relatively parallel faces and reasonably square smooth sides.

When I get some more time I’ll make up the next bit as I go along.


----------



## brucered

Not finished yet.


----------



## Island made

spewing said:


> Now I’ve got two relatively parallel faces and reasonably square smooth sides.
> 
> When I get some more time I’ll make up the next bit as I go along.
> View attachment 363252
> 
> View attachment 363253
> 
> View attachment 363254


Love the build pics! Looking forward to seeing it come together.


----------



## Island made

brucered said:


> Not finished yet.
> View attachment 363285


Slap some bands on that sucker 😂 looking forward to seeing what you pull out of that.


----------



## Portboy

So kinda confused 😐 do you have to post the start of your build posting pics here or somehow get pic with date on a phone or iPad ? Also what is considered a start of a build as far as a build up of a layer frame like the time you start cutting pieces or once it ready to carve up just wondering Reed


----------



## brucered

Portboy said:


> So kinda confused 😐 do you have to post the start of your build posting pics here or somehow get pic with date on a phone or iPad ? Also what is considered a start of a build as far as a build up of a layer frame like the time you start cutting pieces or once it ready to carve up just wondering Reed


I took it to mean:

Haven't started or begun work on the frame in any way shape or form. Completely new.

Dated pics with something in photo showing the date. Timestamp on a digital photo could be altered.

I only posted my raw frame above to get motivated to build something. I'm waiting until I'm completely finished to post the build along and finished product.


----------



## Zen Sticks

@brucered That's an interesting fork. Look forward to seeing more.


----------



## Portboy

Ok 👍 just I started something but just never really thought how to prove the time line 🤷‍♂️ Until tonight. Thanks 🙏 not sure to do could just start something new I guess


----------



## Reed Lukens

Portboy said:


> So kinda confused 😐 do you have to post the start of your build posting pics here or somehow get pic with date on a phone or iPad ? Also what is considered a start of a build as far as a build up of a layer frame like the time you start cutting pieces or once it ready to carve up just wondering Reed


It would be nice to see the build in progress, throw a date on a piece of paper like posted above on one pic and then just go from there. We don't need dates all the way through, just the beginning. We'll all be watching how everyone is doing 🤠
Pretty much just keep it the same as before when Matt was running it, just toss a date in somewhere in the beginning.
Reed


----------



## Portboy

Reed Lukens said:


> It would be nice to see the build in progress, throw a date on a piece of paper like posted above on one pic and then just go from there. We don't need dates all the way through, just the beginning. We'll all be watching how everyone is doing 🤠
> Pretty much just keep it the same as before when Matt was running it, just toss a date in somewhere in the beginning.
> Reed


Ok 👍 Reed fair enough thanks . Nice to see ssotm back and a pretty fair amount time to do a frame should be fun


----------



## Island made

Alright, I’ll start this off. 
Here’s one I’m really excited about! This one I’m calling the “tailored plinker” it is purely based on the “lil plinker” by dayhiker that we all know and love, but this variation is refined a little more and tailored to my shooting style. This particular one is constructed from 3/8” phenolic with walnut handle scales and stainless pins. It’s hand sanded to 3000 grit and finished with many coats of tung oil, then hand rubbed, waxed, then finally buffed. Absolutely love the tradition look with the gum rubber!


----------



## Palmettoflyer

Absolutely stunning Shane, awesome frame choice, and love the phenolic with Walnut scales. No doubt it was wet sanded with the waters from the spring thaw of that rustic outdoor setting. Beautiful!


----------



## Island made

Palmettoflyer said:


> Absolutely stunning Shane, awesome frame choice, and love the phenolic with Walnut scales. No doubt it was wet sanded with the waters from the spring thaw of that rustic outdoor setting. Beautiful!


Thank you very much, Monroe. The little plinker is a fantastic frame!


----------



## High Desert Flipper

Wow! All around amazing. And the character of the walnut...


----------



## brucered

Lovely work @Island made . A beautiful build.

Is that PEI red clay/dirt on that river bank?


----------



## Island made

High Desert Flipper said:


> Wow! All around amazing. And the character of the walnut...


Thank you very much!


----------



## Island made

brucered said:


> Lovely work @Island made . A beautiful build.
> 
> Is that PEI red clay/dirt on that river bank?


Thank you, sure is!


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

Good luck everyone! I’m so happy to see this happening again. Thank you Mr Lukens for working so hard on this.


----------



## Portboy

Nice 👍 frame Shane looking sweet 😍 great photos bud


----------



## Ibojoe

That’s a beauty Shane! Shoot yeah!! Knocked it out of the park!!


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Outstanding start Shane, that’s a beauty my friend.

I also love the perfectly timed shot of catching Charlie in the background, frolicking to her heart’s content, lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## Cass

Wow!!!!😁😁


----------



## Island made

Thank you all very much for such kind remarks!


----------



## Ibojoe

Here’s my start up. Making ply.


----------



## brucered

I have a second one on the go...I'll wait and see if either make the cut. I know only one can be submitted. No shooting in this crazy winter, so I may as well build a few.

It's got me building again.


----------



## Peter Recuas

Hi my friends, plywood, epoxy and coins for me, let´s have fun


----------



## spewing

brucered said:


> I have a second one on the go...I'll wait and see if either make the cut. I know only one can be submitted. No shooting in this crazy winter, so I may as well build a few.
> 
> It's got me building again.
> 
> View attachment 363438


looks like another log that I would have salvaged from the fire basket.

Bring it on 😊


----------



## Portboy

Ok here is my frame a Zack Fowler inspired sparrow . Made from old ash with a black 3mm g10 core pined with 1/8 brass pins finished with try-oil . Here a couple pics


----------



## Portboy




----------



## brucered

@Portboy that is a slick build! 

Awesome work.


----------



## Portboy

brucered said:


> @Portboy that is a slick build!
> 
> Awesome work.


Thanks 😊 bin wanting try this frame for awhile and you know it’s bin to cold to do much else but build something haha . The oil still pretty fresh or I would do a shooting vid it’s only 24 hours since last coat


----------



## spewing

Portboy said:


> Ok here is my frame a Zack Fowler inspired sparrow . Made from old ash with a black 3mm g10 core pined with 1/8 brass pins finished with try-oil . Here a couple pics
> View attachment 363570
> 
> View attachment 363573
> 
> View attachment 363571
> 
> View attachment 363575
> 
> View attachment 363574
> 
> View attachment 363572
> 
> View attachment 363567
> 
> View attachment 363569
> 
> View attachment 363566
> 
> View attachment 363568


Really nice. That black core really sets off the Ash.


----------



## Portboy

spewing said:


> Really nice. Thanks black core really sets off the Ash.


Thanks 😊 I almost went with neon orange 🍊 glad I kept it old school


----------



## Ibojoe

Way to go Jason! Beautiful work brother.


----------



## Portboy

Ibojoe said:


> Way to go Jason! Beautiful work brother.


Thanks Joe 👍


----------



## Island made

Beautiful build Jason!


----------



## Portboy

Island made said:


> Beautiful build Jason!


Thanks Shane 😁 so happy to see ssotm back up and running and I hope to see lots of people taking part . Win lose or draw it’s just fun 🤩 I encourage all take part 😎


----------



## skarrd

nice start up,some very good looking frames and projects


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Reed Lukens said:


> View attachment 362827
> 
> 
> 
> We are going with "Matt's Dream" this month -
> 
> 
> 2 categories
> "Category 1 - Limited Wood"
> (naturals/sheet + board cuts = made from one single section of material)
> 
> * "Category 2 - Unlimited"
> (laminates, plastics, metals, etc, anything goes)
> 
> The slingshot must be your own work, new builds only and must be accompanied with dated building pics or videos throughout the month, starting today at the earliest - and ending at 11:59pm, March 31st 2022
> 
> *Only one entry per person this month for the start up.
> 
> *The voting and final judging will be determined by a poll first, and then we have a pannel of 5 judges at this time that will make the final judgment for the Gold, Silver, & Bronze awards.
> 
> 
> The person's with the most votes are the winners and...
> There will be Gold, Silver, & Bronze Badges awarded for both categories.
> All entries must be posted into this March 2022 SOTM thread.
> Any other threads started in another section for a frame entered in this sotm will not be considered because we want to keep all entries located within this thread.
> * Any slingshots made or started before this date are not eligible.
> *All types of Slingshots, Wrist Rocket's, Starships are acceptable.
> *They must be able to be drawn and shot by the person with no trigger systems allowed.
> Start building and let's have some fun


Reed, does category 1 mean it has to be one , solid frame or can it have butt caps of different materials, etc ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## Reed Lukens

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Reed, does category 1 mean it has to be one , solid frame or can it have butt caps of different materials, etc ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> Darrell Allen
> 
> ** SlingLyfe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Band Up **


Hi Darrell 😀
Butt caps, etc are section 2- Unlimited. We've got a lot of new members, so section 1 is the best of the best basics this month, then we will be getting more extravagant over time 😀


----------



## brucered

Reed Lukens said:


> Hi Darrell 😀
> Butt caps, etc are section 2- Unlimited. We've got a lot of new members, so section 1 is the best of the best basics this month, then we will be getting more extravagant over time 😀


As long as a Frameless doesn't win this time....I'll be happy  (too soon?)

Disregard my previous 2 posts with the raw forks (they both had brass lanyard holes added).

Time to make another.


----------



## Reed Lukens

brucered said:


> As long as a Frameless doesn't win this time....I'll be happy  (too soon?)
> 
> Disregard my previous 2 posts with the raw forks (they both had brass lanyard holes added).
> 
> Time to make another.


Lanyard holes are still in the main piece, which is naturals- section 1. Made from one piece of wood. 
This isn't Rocket Science 🤪 it's for fun! You guys are all making some great looking slingshots 
It's going to be a great month!


----------



## Ibojoe

Isn’t this unlimited? Is it one piece natties?


----------



## Peter Recuas




----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Reed Lukens said:


> Hi Darrell
> Butt caps, etc are section 2- Unlimited. We've got a lot of new members, so section 1 is the best of the best basics this month, then we will be getting more extravagant over time


Okay then, thanks Reed……think I’ll just keep my rookie fanny in section 1 then since Shane’s in 2 [mention]Island made [/mention] 

Build in progress for the Rookie section 1, lol.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## Reed Lukens

Ibojoe said:


> Isn’t this unlimited? Is it one piece natties?


2 categories this month. I copied it from page 1 for you guys -
We are going with "Matt's Dream" this month -


2 categories
"Category 1 - Limited Wood"
(naturals/sheet + board cuts = made from one single section of material)

* "Category 2 - Unlimited"
(laminates, plastics, metals, etc, anything goes)

The slingshot must be your own work, new builds only and must be accompanied with dated building pics or videos throughout the month, starting today at the earliest - and ending at 11:59pm, March 31st 2022

*Only one entry per person this month for the start up.


----------



## Cass

Hi, I guess I will enter with #2. I thought alot about this, and I wanted to do something completely different. So here is my entry with a planchet, But it is made from seam agate STONE!! With a jade G10 back. I cut the slab from stone awhile ago, and thought about using STONE for a slingshot. It was a long process, it took about 4 hours to cut polish and drill the stone , and then attach the g10 back, and then polish it also. I didn't think that this idea would work , but am really glad I tried it. It also shoots fantastic!! Hope you like it.


----------



## Cass

More!


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Awesome frame Harris …..that would have also made a beautiful arrowhead !

I love the push dagger too.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## Ibojoe

That really worked out perfectly. Awesome job.


----------



## skarrd

Cass said:


> Hi, I guess I will enter with #2. I thought alot about this, and I wanted to do something completely different. So here is my entry with a planchet, But it is made from seam agate STONE!! With a jade G10 back. I cut the slab from stone awhile ago, and thought about using STONE for a slingshot. It was a long process, it took about 4 hours to cut polish and drill the stone , and then attach the g10 back, and then polish it also. I didn't think that this idea would work , but am really glad I tried it. It also shoots fantastic!! Hope you like it.


WOW!!! Just WOW!!!!


----------



## skarrd

Cass said:


> More!
> View attachment 363888
> View attachment 363889
> View attachment 363890


Amazing work man! the blade is wicked too


----------



## Cass

Thanks everyone!! Lot's of fun!


----------



## brucered

Oh my.....that is a beautiful frame @Cass 

Lovely work. Top notch.


----------



## High Desert Flipper

Cass said:


> Hi, I guess I will enter with #2. I thought alot about this, and I wanted to do something completely different. So here is my entry with a planchet, But it is made from seam agate STONE!! With a jade G10 back. I cut the slab from stone awhile ago, and thought about using STONE for a slingshot. It was a long process, it took about 4 hours to cut polish and drill the stone , and then attach the g10 back, and then polish it also. I didn't think that this idea would work , but am really glad I tried it. It also shoots fantastic!! Hope you like it.



Rockin and Rolling dude!!! Sorry, couldn't resist. That is an amazing build. I haven't been around nearly as long as some, but a rock? Nope, never seen one build from a rock. Let alone one that looks so good! That is a beauty!

I am constantly amazed by the wonderful frames that the many talented people put up on this forum. Really nice to have SOTM back as an extra draw to pull more of them out.


----------



## Cass

Thanks again, I made that blade a couple of years ago, when I was on a dagger kick!


----------



## Peter Recuas

Time to carve and epoxxy filling . . . and sanding, see you soon


----------



## Slide-Easy

Cass said:


> More!
> View attachment 363888
> View attachment 363889
> View attachment 363890


Love that push-knife.


----------



## brucered

Peter Recuas said:


> View attachment 363935
> View attachment 363936
> 
> Time to carve and epoxxy filling . . . and sanding, see you soon


Looking real good. Can't wait to see it all purdied up.

3rd one's a charm for me. I'm at 220gt right now. Still have to brand, take it up to 3k and 5-6 coats of oil/burnishing etc.


----------



## Peter Recuas

Finally I have something to share, I hope you like her


----------



## Peter Recuas




----------



## High Desert Flipper

Wow. Looking for a jawdrop emoji.....


----------



## skarrd

Awesome


----------



## spewing

That’s something else.


----------



## Ibojoe

That’s one cool design. Awesome execution too. Very nice work.


----------



## brucered

Peter Recuas said:


> Finally I have something to share, I hope you like it


Like it? I love it.

Absolutely stunning work. Some of the finest, if not finest, craftsmanship out there in the world of slingshot making.

Beautiful as always!


----------



## Peter Recuas

Thanks my Friends


----------



## Ibojoe

Ok slingshot friends. Here’s my feeble attempt at making my 3 favorite slingshots all rolled up into one.
First the “Island Made Halbert “. The thumb pad just fits me perfectly. Then the angles and facets of the “Treeman Snake Head”
Then I just wandered how it would feel if it were layed up like the “John Jeffery’s Mustang “. So here’s what it came out looking like.


----------



## Ibojoe

I used Wenge wood and Leopard wood on it so I knew it needed a special finish to make the colors jump.
I made a small batch of home made conversion varnish with Gemini’s new crystal clear hardener and gave it 5 good coats.
Hope y’all like it and thanks for taking a look.


----------



## brucered

Awesome work @Ibojoe that thing is gorgeous. Top Notch.

And I learned something new today....I aways thought you were pronounced "ElbowJoe". . I was trying to tag you and realized it's a "capital i".


----------



## Ibojoe

Haha 😂 that’s funny. 
actually I shot the IBO. “International bow hunting organization” for years and years so Ibojoe just kinda stuck


----------



## Island made

wholy smokes Joseph! That thing is remarkable. 
That is not an easy frame to build, and that’s a fact! And of course the finish is second to none.


----------



## cpu_melt_down

That's one heck of a "Halbert Snake Head Mustang"!

Nice work my friend.


----------



## Peter Recuas

What a beautiful slingshot, what an elegant design, She doesn't remind me of anything anyone has created before, rather it seems to me like a real wasp or a mantis or both at the same time


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Feeble attempt my arse……Joe, that is beautiful brother, and I can see how the thumb pads would be a perfect fit.

The combo of woods, shaping, and finish are stunning. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## skarrd

Wow thats a stunner,excellent all around,Wow!!!


----------



## Portboy

That’s sweet Joe 🥰 this ssotm is getting good love it 😊


----------



## MOJAVE MO

What??? A new SSOTM Competition?? And you scoundrels have a 12 day jump on me??


----------



## Ibojoe

Dang, we tried to keep it as quiet as possible so you wouldn’t know. 
Guess the cats out of the bag. 🤣


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Ol MO’s just got to quit sleeping in, lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## MOJAVE MO

I thought I smelled a whiff of something happening and just figured it was the brilliance of the Forum Mechanicals kicking up dust from a long forgotten posting. Regardless, even with the lost hour supplied to us by our nations smartest, I still might have enough time to drop a stunner within 10 minutes of the end of this competition!! Release The Hounds!!!!!!


----------



## Zen Sticks

MOJAVE MO said:


> I thought I smelled a whiff of something happening and just figured it was the brilliance of the Forum Mechanicals kicking up dust from a long forgotten posting. Regardless, even with the lost hour supplied to us by our nations smartest, I still might have enough time to drop a stunner within 10 minutes of the end of this competition!! Release The Hounds!!!!!!


Get after it! 
Looking forward to seeing it


----------



## brucered

Since I stink at anything multi-build, here is my submission for #1 - Nautrals etc.

Build Pics:

Raw fork:









Rough planning of shape:









Cutting fork lengths:









Rough Shaping with rasps/files:


















Banding Groove locations:


















Deepening fork opening:









Lanyard hole and shaping complete:









Branded & sanded:


----------



## brucered

Backyard Oak, shaped and made with hand tools (except lanyard hole), Filed, Rasped, Sanded to 3k, Danish Oil 5-6 coats.

Its got a few curves, forks lined up and even, grain popped quite a bit on this one, some bark left of butt and lightly epoxied to stabilize that area. I tried to dig deep enough into the body to bring out some meat colour.

Thanks for looking and getting me off my butt to make a few frames:


----------



## Portboy

brucered said:


> Backyard Oak, shaped and made with hand tools (except lanyard hole), Filed, Rasped, Sanded to 3k, Danish Oil 5-6 coats.
> 
> It's got a few curves, forks lined up and even, grain popped quite a bit on this one, some bark left of butt and lightly epoxied to stabilize that area. I tried to dig deep enough into the body to bring out some meat colour.
> 
> Thanks for looking and getting me off my butt to make a few frames:
> 
> View attachment 364654
> 
> 
> View attachment 364655
> 
> 
> View attachment 364656
> 
> 
> View attachment 364657
> 
> 
> View attachment 364658
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 364659
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 364660
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 364661
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 364662
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 364663


Now that’s a sweet little natural nice job 👍


----------



## Peter Recuas

I shamelessly try to copy those curvy lines in my naturals


----------



## Ibojoe

Wholly smokes Bruce. That’s a fine nattie 👏👏


----------



## Ibojoe

MOJAVE MO said:


> I thought I smelled a whiff of something happening and just figured it was the brilliance of the Forum Mechanicals kicking up dust from a long forgotten posting. Regardless, even with the lost hour supplied to us by our nations smartest, I still might have enough time to drop a stunner within 10 minutes of the end of this competition!! Release The Hounds!!!!!!


Go Mo! Go Mo! Go Mo!!


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Sweet little natty Bruce, some nice lines and grain ! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## skarrd

that is a beauty,the grain/patterns,flowing lines,excellent job


----------



## Island made

brucered said:


> Backyard Oak, shaped and made with hand tools (except lanyard hole), Filed, Rasped, Sanded to 3k, Danish Oil 5-6 coats.
> 
> It's got a few curves, forks lined up and even, grain popped quite a bit on this one, some bark left of butt and lightly epoxied to stabilize that area. I tried to dig deep enough into the body to bring out some meat colour.
> 
> Thanks for looking and getting me off my butt to make a few frames:
> 
> View attachment 364654
> 
> 
> View attachment 364655
> 
> 
> View attachment 364656
> 
> 
> View attachment 364657
> 
> 
> View attachment 364658
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 364659
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 364660
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 364661
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 364662
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 364663


Wow! That’s stunning!


----------



## Catapults and Carving

Thought I better chuck in an entry 😂 started this one on the 11th march when I got some new toys to play with for my bday! One solid piece of wood 👌 hope you guys like it 👊


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Catapults and Carving said:


> Thought I better chuck in an entry  started this one on the 11th march when I got some new toys to play with for my bday! One solid piece of wood  hope you guys like it
> View attachment 364878


That’s a beauty Carl…..where ya been brother ? 

I STILL haven’t attempted a Wood Spirit sling yet, but still want to try.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## Sandstorm

I had somehow missed this entire thread. So glad to see the SOTM up and running again. So great to see everything up and running again. 🙏


----------



## Ibojoe

Heck yeah Carl!! Nice one!!


----------



## spewing

I didn't read the rules when i started so I hope this counts as prof of work in progress from my earlier start.










Ruffed it out some more with the band saw and went as far as i dare with the belt sander then sat down in the early spring sunshine with a roll of 120 grit sandpaper.











































a roll of 120 grit sandpaper

































Cut the fork tips and a bit more sanding.










Now to work through the grits and decide on a finish.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Sandstorm said:


> I had somehow missed this entire thread. So glad to see the SOTM up and running again. So great to see everything up and running again. 🙏


Yea I got dogged on this news as well my brother. It is like being invited to a costume party that is an hour across town and when you show up they tell you that the party was LAST weekend.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Like the majority of my makery attempts this one didn’t end up like it started. My starting point was this big ol’ fat chunk of camo-canvas Micarta. Based on the quantity of my material it kept me thinking for a few months on the best way to use it up. I decided to go after the Pocket Predator Y-Shot Pinkie because I’ve been staring at it for awhile and I thought I could make it work. 
Some of this came together fine and other parts made me crazy. Just to make sure I felt the pain I elected to go with a Satan’s Snot for the finish and it seems as if I may have finally figured that part out.
The addition of the grip coin on the target side is something I have been experimenting with for a couple of years. Essentially I am exploring what it means to aim a slingshot while engaging my sense of touch. The tactile feedback of the coin makes it easier for me to tell if my frame is square to the target. Thanks for looking!


----------



## MOJAVE MO

MOJAVE MO said:


> Like the majority of my makery attempts this one didn’t end up like it started. My starting point was this big ol’ fat chunk of camo-canvas Micarta. Based on the quantity of my material it kept me thinking for a few months on the best way to use it up. I decided to go after the Pocket Predator Y-Shot Pinkie because I’ve been staring at it for awhile and I thought I could make it work.
> Some of this came together fine and other parts made me crazy. Just to make sure I felt the pain I elected to go with a Satan’s Snot for the finish and it seems as if I may have finally figured that part out.
> The addition of the grip coin on the target side is something I have been experimenting with for a couple of years. Essentially I am exploring what it means to aim a slingshot while engaging my sense of touch. The tactile feedback of the coin makes it easier for me to tell if my frame is square to the target. Thanks for looking!
> View attachment 364959
> 
> View attachment 364960
> 
> View attachment 364958
> 
> View attachment 364957
> 
> View attachment 364956
> 
> View attachment 364961
> 
> View attachment 364952
> 
> View attachment 364955
> 
> View attachment 364954
> 
> View attachment 364953


One more photo and all ready for tomorrow.


----------



## Ibojoe

Very awesome Mo!! I like it!


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Sweet frame MO !

The last coat of finish went on my entry last night, so I’ll probably post it Monday when it’s fully cured…. A lot of rain here in Georgia the last few days so it is taking a lot longer for my finish to dry.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## skarrd

guess i will have to try and get something entered,let me see what i have laying around,lol


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

skarrd said:


> guess i will have to try and get something entered,let me see what i have laying around,lol


Can’t wait to see what you come up with Steven 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## High Desert Flipper

MOJAVE MO said:


> One more photo and all ready for tomorrow.



Awesome stuff! We should make sure you get a late invitation to every party .


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Ibojoe said:


> Very awesome Mo!! I like it!


Thanks Joe! If I get brave enough I’ll unveil my cloned IBJ Curvy Spoon Shooter that I have been staring at for at least a year now. I even tossed it into the ‘no hope’ box a few times.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Sweet frame MO !
> 
> The last coat of finish went on my entry last night, so I’ll probably post it Monday when it’s fully cured…. A lot of rain here in Georgia the last few days so it is taking a lot longer for my finish to dry.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> Darrell Allen
> 
> ** SlingLyfe Band Up **


I’ve decided that it takes a particular type of sling scientist to figure out the sweet spot between what it says on the can of finish and how many ways a person can screw that up.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

High Desert Flipper said:


> Awesome stuff! We should make sure you get a late invitation to every party .


It is absolute comedy how long it takes me to complete a sling project. I think it through dozens and dozens of times until I figure out how many ways I can mess it up! I think the next time I am just going to blast away!


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Here is my humble submission for #1-naturals.
Solid Maple fork, partial bark on, LHH shooter, Hognose lanyard hole attachment,hope y’all like it.



































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## Ibojoe

Dang Darrel, you certainly didn’t pull any punches. That’s a beauty!


----------



## brucered

That's a great looking natural. The bark is a nice touch.

Awesome photos too.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Ibojoe said:


> Dang Darrel, you certainly didn’t pull any punches. That’s a beauty!





brucered said:


> That's a great looking natural. The bark is a nice touch.
> 
> Awesome photos too.


Thanks Joe and Bruce, this one is carved to fit my hand perfectly, so will be staying in my stable for now, it really locks into the hand super nice.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## MOJAVE MO

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Here is my humble submission for #1-naturals.
> Solid Maple fork, partial bark on, LHH shooter, Hognose lanyard hole attachment,hope y’all like it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> Darrell Allen
> 
> ** SlingLyfe Band Up **


Fantastic fork! It’s Forktastic!


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

MOJAVE MO said:


> Fantastic fork! It’s Forktastic!


Tks Mo 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## skarrd

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Here is my humble submission for #1-naturals.
> Solid Maple fork, partial bark on, LHH shooter, Hognose lanyard hole attachment,hope y’all like it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> Darrell Allen
> 
> ** SlingLyfe Band Up **


Awesome,diggin the bark on aspect as well as the hognose,beauty of a frame


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

skarrd said:


> Awesome,diggin the bark on aspect as well as the hognose,beauty of a frame


Tks Steven, appreciate it brother 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen
** SlingLyfe  Band Up **


----------



## MakoPat

These are all so amazing.


----------



## skarrd

Ok so here goes,he may be a little ugly,but the grain patterns are amazing,not sure what the wood is but its Hard,like chinese arithmatic,

























































the epoxy turned from blue to black,but onward we go


----------



## skarrd

part 2,after much rasping and even more sanding,
























































Y'all knew it would be a PFS,lol.
Thanks for looking and the opportunity to show


----------



## Zen Sticks

skarrd said:


> Y'all knew it would be a PFS,lol.
> Thanks for looking and the opportunity to show


Looks great and looks like a good fit in the hand. I'd shoot that!

Yes, I suspected a PFS when I saw your name. But I think that's a good thing. Gotta represent the pfs lovers. I didn't use to get it. Why? Why make it harder? But I spent a couple hours last night looking at PFS templates for ideas and measurements. I get it now. PFS is fun. It would take me an hour to cut a can with one, but still fun.


----------



## brucered

@skarrd that thing is amazing.

Top notch.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Looks great Steven, my first guess due to the rays radiating outwards is possibly White Oak


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## Cass

Excellent!!


----------



## Ibojoe

Turned out really nice!


----------



## skarrd

Zen Sticks said:


> Looks great and looks like a good fit in the hand. I'd shoot that!
> 
> Yes, I suspected a PFS when I saw your name. But I think that's a good thing. Gotta represent the pfs lovers. I didn't use to get it. Why? Why make it harder? But I spent a couple hours last night looking at PFS templates for ideas and measurements. I get it now. PFS is fun. It would take me an hour to cut a can with one, but still fun.


Thanks it was a trial at first but now i hardly shoot anything else,the challenges are the fun


----------



## skarrd

brucered said:


> @skarrd that thing is amazing.
> 
> Top notch.


Thanks ,it surprised me


----------



## skarrd

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Looks great Steven, my first guess due to the rays radiating outwards is possibly White Oak
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> Darrell Allen
> 
> ** SlingLyfe Band Up **


thank you Darrell,was thinking it might be,but it comes from a "mystery box" of cutoffs an old boss gave me


----------



## skarrd

Cass said:


> Excellent!!


thank you


----------



## skarrd

Ibojoe said:


> Turned out really nice!


thanks ,i am always surprised by the grain patterns that come from the wood in the "mystery box",lol


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

skarrd said:


> thanks ,i am always surprised by the grain patterns that come from the wood in the "mystery box",lol


Agreed, some of the best stuff is that “unknown “ stuff, lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## skarrd

banded and shot today,very comfy,and accurate


----------



## Zen Sticks

@skarrd what's the fork width on that beauty?


----------



## Ibojoe

skarrd said:


> thanks ,i am always surprised by the grain patterns that come from the wood in the "mystery box",lol


. That’s sure some pretty grain. I always look for knots. That’s where the prettiest grain is and the hardest part of the wood. I have a friend with a cabinet shop who saves me the knots they cut out.


----------



## skarrd

Zen Sticks said:


> @skarrd what's the fork width on that beauty?


outside to outside is 50mm,tip widths are20mm and right at 11 cm tall


----------



## Zen Sticks

skarrd said:


> outside to outside is 50mm,tip widths are20mm and right at 11 cm tall


Thanks. I'm itching to make another pfs. I've only made one and I still wonder if a person who isn't really that good at shooting pfs should make one to learn with without a clear understanding of how to shoot it well. Especially without a template.


----------



## Portboy

Zen Sticks said:


> Thanks. I'm itching to make another pfs. I've only made one and I still wonder if a person who isn't really that good at shooting pfs should make one to learn with without a clear understanding of how to shoot it well. Especially without a template.


Well this guy says make it 👍 just get a template you like blast it out but don’t kill it with time put into it . Make it ugly than if ya smack it o well it happens. You only watch so many vids how do it ya need saddle time . Another thing might help you make a gapper frame little more forgiving


----------



## Zen Sticks

Here's my "beater" pfs I made to learn on. 64mm width and a 25mm gap. One coat of tung oil. 1st time I shot it... I fork hit my band wrap and actually shot the lower band right off it. It was sad and funny all at the same time. Fortunately I don't really do that anymore. Start to finish, tung oil included... One evenings time invested. 
I don't know this "gapper" you speak of. I'll look into that.


----------



## brucered

Portboy said:


> Well this guy says make it 👍 just get a template you like blast it out but don’t kill it with time put into it . Make it ugly than if ya smack it o well it happens. You only watch so many vids how do it ya need saddle time . *Another thing might help you make a gapper frame little more forgiving*


Gappers are definitely one of my favorite frame sizes to make (naturals) and love shooting them.

Usually a 1-1.25" opening. I don't measure when I'm making them, they just turn out that size.


----------



## Portboy

Zen Sticks said:


> Here's my "beater" pfs I made to learn on. 64mm width and a 25mm gap. One coat of tung oil. 1st time I shot it... I fork hit my band wrap and actually shot the lower band right off it. It was sad and funny all at the same time. Fortunately I don't really do that anymore. Start to finish, tung oil included... One evenings time invested.
> I don't know this "gapper" you speak of. I'll look into that.


You have made a gapper my friend 25mm cup 😁 true pfs is like skarrds tight 1/2 gap or no gap . I personally find a 1/2 gap hard I smack them time to time . 3/4 to 1 inch how I like to roll . Nice frame btw


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Nice gapper [mention]Zen Sticks [/mention] 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## Tree Man

Ok slingfriends, heres my entry. As some of you know, I just acquired a wood lathe. I clearly have lots to learn, but im have a blast. anyways, I've been kicking around this idea for sometime now. This is 'The Rook'. Its turned from a Blue Atlas Cedar fork. I ebonised it to get the dark brown color.
The outside width is 3 1/2". Its really comfortable in hand, and practically falls into a stable shooting position.
Thanks for checking it out.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Beautiful Chris, that has all the warmth and richness of a fine, well used chess piece, so perfect name, fine job brother 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## skarrd

Zen Sticks said:


> Thanks. I'm itching to make another pfs. I've only made one and I still wonder if a person who isn't really that good at shooting pfs should make one to learn with without a clear understanding of how to shoot it well. Especially without a template.


lots of templates here in the forum section,but i would recomend simple first,an OPFS is about as simple and useable as they come,and a coping saw and sandpaper are all you need,well a pencil too,its a design that is super adjustable for size,thick/thiness,my personel favorite,so a little prejudice


----------



## Zen Sticks

@Tree Man that's a great looking frame. Love the color you achieved. Anytime you destroy something with it you should say "checkmate". I know I would


----------



## skarrd

Zen Sticks said:


> Here's my "beater" pfs I made to learn on. 64mm width and a 25mm gap. One coat of tung oil. 1st time I shot it... I fork hit my band wrap and actually shot the lower band right off it. It was sad and funny all at the same time. Fortunately I don't really do that anymore. Start to finish, tung oil included... One evenings time invested.
> I don't know this "gapper" you speak of. I'll look into that.


Gappers aree fun too,and def more forgiving,lol


----------



## Portboy

Well Chris that’s definitely cool 😎 and outside the box I like it


----------



## Covert5

Wow! These are amazing entries! Great work and craftsmanship all around! 🙌


----------



## Ibojoe

Tree Man said:


> Ok slingfriends, heres my entry. As some of you know, I just acquired a wood lathe. I clearly have lots to learn, but im have a blast. anyways, I've been kicking around this idea for sometime now. This is 'The Rook'. Its turned from a Blue Atlas Cedar fork. I ebonised it to get the dark brown color.
> The outside width is 3 1/2". Its really comfortable in hand, and practically falls into a stable shooting position.
> Thanks for checking it out.
> View attachment 365555
> View attachment 365557
> View attachment 365559
> View attachment 365558
> View attachment 365559
> 
> [/QUOTE
> That’s a dandy Chris. Well done my friend. It looks like it would just lock into your hand. The color is warm and rich. Love it! ]


----------



## Slide-Easy

Tree Man said:


> Ok slingfriends, heres my entry. As some of you know, I just acquired a wood lathe. I clearly have lots to learn, but im have a blast. anyways, I've been kicking around this idea for sometime now. This is 'The Rook'. Its turned from a Blue Atlas Cedar fork. I ebonised it to get the dark brown color.
> The outside width is 3 1/2". Its really comfortable in hand, and practically falls into a stable shooting position.
> Thanks for checking it out.
> View attachment 365555
> View attachment 365557
> View attachment 365559
> View attachment 365558
> View attachment 365559


_*
Great Day in The Morning!!!*_


----------



## Tree Man

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Beautiful Chris, that has all the warmth and richness of a fine, well used chess piece, so perfect name, fine job brother
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> Darrell Allen
> 
> ** SlingLyfe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Band Up **


Thanks Darrell! Hoping to make the set when all is set and done.


Zen Sticks said:


> @Tree Man that's a great looking frame. Love the color you achieved. Anytime you destroy something with it you should say "checkmate". I know I would


Haha! You know im doing that now!!
Thanks buddy!


----------



## spewing

Here's my entry for category 1 Limited wood. May i present 

*The Knot Hole*

I started with this found in the log basket. It looked like it may have some potential but I wasn't sure what would come out of it.










Some build photos back up away in this topic.

The result had to be worked around the knot hole and where it was on the log, some of it is left. I could have filled it with epoxy but it serves as a reminder of what it is.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Looks great [mention]spewing [/mention] 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## Portboy

Nice one my friend


----------



## Ibojoe

That’s making fine use of a knot hole. 
Beautiful frame!👍


----------



## brucered

@spewing awesome work and photos.

Leaving the knot as-is, was the right call.

Fantastic!


----------



## Zen Sticks

That's a great looking shooter @spewing


----------



## skarrd

spewing said:


> Here's my entry for category 1 Limited wood. May i present
> 
> *The Knot Hole*
> 
> I started with this found in the log basket. It looked like it may have some potential but I wasn't sure what would come out of it.
> 
> View attachment 365639
> 
> 
> Some build photos back up away in this topic.
> 
> The result had to be worked around the knot hole and where it was on the log, some of it is left. I could have filled it with epoxy but it serves as a reminder of what it is.
> 
> View attachment 365641
> 
> View attachment 365646
> 
> View attachment 365644
> 
> View attachment 365643
> 
> View attachment 365642
> 
> View attachment 365645
> 
> View attachment 365647
> 
> View attachment 365648


That came out exceptionally nice awesome workmanship


----------



## Reed Lukens

That's the end of the March Sotm.
The pics & polls will be listed separately. 
You guys made some beautiful slingshots this month, congratulations to all of you guys and good luck to you all 😀


----------



## Reed Lukens

The 2 polls are open , vote for your favorite frame in each category, be sure to look thru all of the members pictures from start to finish in this entire topic.
🤠🌞🎯 Have fun 🎯 🌞 🤠


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Reed Lukens said:


> The 2 polls are open , vote for your favorite frame in each category, be sure to look thru all of the members pictures from start to finish in this entire topic.
> 🤠🌞🎯 Have fun 🎯 🌞 🤠


If Portboy hasn’t started I’ll go through the thread and pull the photos and makers per category and post it here. There are 9 pages of rabble here. I for one have the patience of a Yogi Bear at a picnic.


----------



## Portboy

MOJAVE MO said:


> If Portboy hasn’t started I’ll go through the thread and pull the photos and makers per category and post it here. There are 9 pages of rabble here. I for one have the patience of a Yogi Bear at a picnic.


Ok Mo you the man 👍 I got get to sleep graveyard shift tonight


----------



## MOJAVE MO

See post by Reed!


----------



## MOJAVE MO

See post by Reed!


----------



## Reed Lukens

MOJAVE MO said:


> Next up is CATEGORY 2! ------again please seek the corresponding build photo in the thread. Respond to THIS post with your vote for category 2.
> 
> Island Made
> Portboy
> CASS
> Mojave Mo (disqualified for not including a date on the initial build. Rules are rules)


Or just vote in the poles for each -









March 2022 SOTM Voting poll #1 Limited Wood


Look thru all of the pics in the thread and choose your favorite. Choose only one and enter it by its own number listed in the picture. I don't know why they aren't in order, but it works 😀 Here's a link to the main March SOTM where all of the members pictures are located -...




www.slingshotforum.com





And Here -









March 2022 SOTM Voting poll #2 Unlimited


Look thru all of the pics in the thread and choose your favorite. Choose only one and enter it by its own number listed in the picture. I don't know why they aren't in order, but it works 😀 Here's a link to the main March SOTM where all of the members pictures are located -...




www.slingshotforum.com






You guys can talk about it or post more of the build pics on the polls pages also.
What a great month! So many awesome entries!
The poles each have to be started on their own topic... or I would have put them together in here...
I did try 😀


----------



## Reed Lukens

The judges have met and we have our winners. 

In the "Limited Wood" Category -
We have Brucered for 1st.
Then Treeman in 2nd.
And Catapults & Carving in 3rd.

In the "Unlimited " Category -
We have Ibojoe in 1st
Then Island Made in 2nd
And Peter Recaus in 3rd

I will get the badge stitching done here in a bit and will pm the new badges to the winners.
The judges made some tough choices and overall we really liked how the polls turned out this month.
🎊 Congratulations Guys 🤠 
This was an outstanding month 🌞
Once again, Great Job!


----------



## Portboy

Nice 👍 cheers to everyone was a fun month 😉


----------



## brucered

Congratulations to everyone who built, voted and help run the competition.

It was interesting to see everyone's building process and style.


----------



## Peter Recuas

Congratulations to the winners!!!
My chosen ones won, it did not go badly for me and we all had fun, thank you very much to the organizers and all the fellow participants


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Congrats to all the winners and other entrants, was a fun build and always amazed to see the talent of our members. 

I feel like a winner too as I’m now the proud owner of Joe’s [mention]Ibojoe [/mention] 1st place entry for Unlimited category.

Joe, as I’ve already told you once already, if you start feeling nostalgic and sentimental, and want that sling back, especially now that you won 1st place, just say the word my friend and it’s yours. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## Catapults and Carving

Thanks guys was a fun one this month and my first badge! Well done all


----------



## Palmettoflyer

Awesome, and congrats to the winners. Great to see this back up and running.


----------



## Island made

Catapults and Carving said:


> Thanks guys was a fun one this month and my first badge! Well done all


Congrats brother! Well done.


----------



## Island made

Congrats everyone! Nice comp.


----------



## Covert5

Congratulations to the winners and all who participated! This monthly event is always a great read! Thank you for everyone’s hard work and creativity. And a big thanks to Reed for keeping it running!


----------



## skarrd

congratulations to all who entered and special kudos to the winners,this was a fun one and being part of the voting process was even better


----------



## David D

Congratulations to the winners.. All the entries are great though.


----------



## Tree Man

Hooray for us! We're back up and running. Everyone's a winner!


----------



## Ibojoe

Thanks Reed for kick startn it again. Good job! Thank you forum friends!!


----------

